# hmmmm....



## 89095 (May 13, 2005)

John in his motorhome got hopelessly bogged down in an unexpected muddy hole along a dirt road. After a few minutes, a passing farmer drove by on his tractor and offered to pull him out for only £30. After the motorhome was back on dry ground, John said to the farmer, "At those prices, I bet you're pulling vehicles out of this mud day and night."

"Can't," replied the farmer. "At night I haul water for the hole."


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Homer........Rob


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

- me too. I have a similar and true story. When based in Singapore, I was driving from the Dockyard to Changi to collect my mates girlfriend and it was just after a monsoon deluge. At one village we found the road entirely under water. However, the kids standing at the side of where the road should be were only ankle deep so I went for it thinking that as long as I keep the engine going and the exhaust free of water, i would be OK.

Ten yards later, we had water up to our waists. The kids were standing on oil drums which I couldn't see and then kindly offered to push us out and clean the plugs for 10 bucks.


I have to say I admired their ingenuity and the speed and skill in their engine drying as I was off and running within 10 minutes. 

The kids then got back on the oil drums and waited for the next sucker.

There is a p.s. to this story. We picked up the girlfriend and headed for my married quarters in Johore Bahru. She was wearing a pure white frock and obviously had gone to a lot of troubel to look her best for her boyfriend. 

When I got to Sweet Water Canal, (a large open sewerage monsoon drain running parrallel to the straight main road), there was I suppose about a 1 inch deep flood. 

In my trusty six cylinder Vauxhall Zephyr, bench seats in the front with column change, I wacked my foot down and marvelled at the wash and spray I created as I ploughed along the road.

I glanced in the rear mirror and saw that the girlfriend was now wearing a grey frock, water dripping from her hair and chin. I had no carpets in the car and the two rubber thingys in the floor were missing into which the water had jetted up and absolutely covered her.

Naturally, I got the blame for it.


----------

